# Hydor Ext Heater for my Fluval 405



## browning IRL (3 Jan 2009)

I am looking at buying a Hydor Ext 300W heater for my setup. Has anyone used these or is anyone aware of any issues I may have using with my Fluval 405 ? Pipe sizes etc ?


----------



## Tom (3 Jan 2009)

I wouldn't think the heater would fit the ribbed piping very well, but I don't know. You might just need some jubilee clips. 

Tom


----------



## browning IRL (3 Jan 2009)

Hi Tom, I think I will be changing the pipes to Clear PVC piping at the same time.


----------



## misscaretaker (3 Jan 2009)

Hi, I run exactly hte same heater on exactly the same filter with no issues. However, due to the ribbed piping, I have hung the heater from a nail to ensure it doesn't work loose.Changing the pipes however will be a better option! Obviously the flow will be reduced a bit too, but I expect you realised that anyway!


----------



## browning IRL (3 Jan 2009)

Hi Jo, Did you have any problems changing the pipes ? Was the flow reduced by much in reality ? Those ribbed pipes are just not easy on the eye are they really !


----------



## JohnC (11 Jan 2009)

hi,

i'm interested in this chat too. i am doing exactly the same thing soon.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2009)

Was reading about this too and somewhere there was mention that placing things inline on a Fluval was not a good idea.
Something to do with the hose clips on the filter itself poping out, but I haven't tried so can't say its true, either way I am going to get a Tetratec EX1200 instead.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Was reading about this too and somewhere there was mention that placing things inline on a Fluval was not a good idea.
> Something to do with the hose clips on the filter itself poping out



i had this on my rena filstar. but it was my fault, i didn't do up the connector. water everywhere!


----------

